

Startups Seamless and GrubHub to merge - obeone
http://money.cnn.com/2013/05/20/news/companies/seamless-grubhub-merger/

======
smanuel
For a brief moment I read the title as "Seamless and GitHub to merge" and was
trying to imagine what they could possibly deliver together.

